# نبذة عن حياة كتبة الإنجيل



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*القديس متى الإنجيلي

*من خلال قرأتنا للأنجيل المقدس ،  نفهم أن متى هو أحد تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد الإثني عشر ، وكان عشاراً أسمهُ الأصلي ( لاوي بن حلفى ) ، وهو من مدينة الجليل ، وكان يمتهن  مهنة الجباية ( جابي الضرائب ) في مدينة كفرناحوم ، وكان اليهود يكرهون  مهنة الجباية ، لأنها تمثل السلطة الرومانية المستبدة التي كانت تستعمر بلادهم أنذاك ، وكان العشارين يستغلون هذه الظروف الخاصة لمصلحتهم الشخصية ،  وحينما مَرَّ الرب يسوع من مكان الجباية في كفرناحوم ، رأى متى جالساً في  مكانه وهو يمارس مهنته ، فدعاه الرب يسوع وقال له : إتبعني.
وللحال ترك كل شيء وتبع الرب يسوع ، إذ عملت نعمة الرب في قلبه ، وعمل  وليمة كبيرة للرب يسوع في بيته ، ودعا أليها أصدقاؤه من الخطأة والعشارين ،  ليختبروا بأنفسهم عذوبة إتباع السيد المسيح له المجد ، مما أثار غضب معلمي  الشريعة واليهود على الرب يسوع ، متهمين أياه بمشاركته الخطاة والزناة والأكل معهم.
لازم القديس متى الرب يسوع له المجد عندما بدأ رسالته ، وسمع تعاليمه ،  وشاهد عجائبه ، وعاين قيامته المجيدة ، وفي يوم الخمسين بعد قيامة الرب  يسوع له المجد ، كان من ضمن التلاميذ الذين كانوا في العلية عندما حل روح  القدس عليهم.
كتب القديس متى أنجيله باللغة الأرامية ، وبعدها ترجم الى اللغة اليونانية ،  كَتب القديس متى الأنجيل بوحي من الروح القدس في فلسطين ما بين الأعوام (  60 الى 65 ) ميلادية.
ومن خلال التعمق في كلام الرب الموحى للقديس متى المكتوب في أنجيله المقدس ،  نفهم بأن الرب يوضح للليهود بأن المسيا الذي ينتظرونه كملك أرضي يقيم  مملكته ويدحر المملكة الرومانية ، هو مفهوم خاطيء ، لذلك يعلن لهم بأن  المسيا المنتظر قد جاء وصحح لهم مفهوم الملكوت المادي الذي كانوا قد ملكوه  في أرض الميعاد ، وصعد الى السماء وأسس الملكوت السماوي ، لذلك يكرر في  أنجيله كلمة ( أبن داؤد ) الذي خرج من سبط يهوذا.
ذكر القديس متى في أنجيله المقدس الموحى له ، حوالي 60 نبوة من العهد  القديم ، ليشير الى أن النبوأت تحققت في المسيح يسوع له المجد ، ويشرح  المفاهيم اليهودية من أسس الأعمال الصالحة مثل ( الصدقة ، الصلاة ، الصوم )  بطريقة مسيحية ، وأوضح أن الرب يسوع لم يحتقر العهد القديم بل أدخله الى  كمال غايته.
كتب القديس متى أنجيله لليهود ، ولكنه لم يغفل الأمم حيث شرح بعض الألفاظ  المعروفة عند اليهود مثل ( عمانوئيل ) الذي تفسيره الله معنا ، إن أنجيل  متى هو أنجيل الملكوت ، الذي بدأ بمجيء الرب وسكن في قلوبنا ليعلن بكماله  في مجيئه الثاني.
حين نفتح الكتاب المقدس نلاحظ أن أنجيل القديس متى وضع في بداية العهد  الجديد ، ويرمز ذلك الى موضع خمسة أسفار موسى في العهد القديم فإن عظة  المسيح على الجبل تقابل إعطاء الناموس من سيناء ويظهر لمن يقرأ جدول مواليد  المسيح ، والإعلان ليوسف وزيارة المجوس التي كلها تختص بهذا الإنجيل إن  النظام الجديد إنما هو تتميم للنظام القديم لا ناسخ له . ومما يؤكد ذلك  العظة على الجبل والأمثال بخصوص ملكوت السموات والتنديد بالفريسيين  والصدوقيين وإبراز النبوات العديدة من العهد القديم التي صرح بأنها قد تمت  في الحوادث التي رافقت الرب يسوع له المجد.
ويذكر أن القديس متى كرز بالأنجيل في اليهودية وأثيوبيا وبلاد الفرس  والبارثيين.



*القديس مرقس الإنجيلي
*
وُلِد القديس مرقس في القيروان وهي  إحدى المدن الخمس الغربية بـ ليبيا ، من أبوين يهوديين ، اسم والده  أرسطوبولوس ووالدته مريم ، وكانت والدته إمرأة تقية لها اعتبارها بين  المسيحيين الأولين في أورشليم. وكان يحمل القديس مرقس أسمان ، ( مرقس وهو  أسمُه الروماني ، أما أسمُه العبري فهو يوحنا ) أعمال الرسل ( ١٢:١٢ ) ،  وهو ابن أخت برنابا رفيق خدمة بولس الرسول ، ووالده ابن عم زوجة القديس  بطرس أو ابن عمتها ، و القيروان هي : ( مدينة كيريني أو سيريني ) ، وإذ  هَجمت بعض القبائل المتبربرة على أملاكهم ، تركوا القيروان ورحلوا إلى  فلسطين حيث تمتع مع والدته بالرب يسوع المسيح ، فقد كانت أمه من النساء  اللواتي خدمن الرب يسوع  من أموالهن ، وفي بيت مار مرقس أكل السيد المسيح  الفصح مع تلاميذه في العلية ، وهناك غسل أقدامهم وسلمهم سر الإفخارستيا  وفيها حلَّ الروح القدس على التلاميذ ، فصارت هذه العلية في بيت مارمرقس  أول كنيسة . وكان مرقس من ضمن الـ سبعين رسولاً ، وهو نفس الشاب الذي كان  حاملاً  الجرة عندما التقى به التلميذان ليعدا الفصح للسيد المسيح قبل صلبه  ، مرقس ( ١٣:١٤ ) وهو الشاب الذي ترك إزاره وهرب عارياً عندما قُبض على  الرب يسوع في بستان الزيتون ، مرقس ( ٥٢:١٤ ) ، ويرمز لمار مرقس بالأسد ،  إذ إجتذب أبيه للإيمان حين هاجمهما أسد ولبؤة أثناء سيرهما في الطريق إلى  الأردن ، وبصلاة مارمرقس إنشق الوحشان ،  كما بدأ القديس مرقس إنجيله بقوله  ( صوت صارخ في البرية )( وكأنه صوت أسد يمهد لمجيء السيد المسيح ( الأسد  الخارج من سبط يهوذا ) رؤيا يوحنا ( ٥:٥ ) ، بدأ خدمته مع مار بطرس في  أورشليم واليهودية ثم مع بولس وبرنابا في الرحلة التبشيرية الأولى ، وكرز  معهما في إنطاكية ، ولظروف ما عاد إلى أورشليم ، وفي بدء رحلة بولس الرسول  الثانية أصر بولس على عدم  إصطحاب مرقس معه فإنفصل عنه برنابا وذهب برنابا  مع مرقس وأخذ بولس معه سيلا (أع ٤:١٣ ) ، كان يوحنا خادمًا كلمة خادم في  أصلها اللغوي معلم مدرسة فهو يعلم ويعد الناس للمعمودية ، ثم اختفت شخصية  مارمرقس من سفر الأعمال إذ ذهب ليكرز بعد انفصاله عن بولس مع برنابا إلى  قبرص ، ثم إنفصل عن برنابا وذهب ليكرز في الخمس مدن ، زمن هناك ذهب  ليكرز  في مصر  وأسس كنيسة الإسكندرية ، ورسم إنيانوس ليصير أول بطريرك مصري على  الكرسي الإسكندري ، ولما هاج الشعب الوثني عليه ، ترك الإسكندرية وذهب إلى  ليبيا ومنها إلى روما حيث إلتقى بالقديسين مار بطرس ومار بولس وبقى معهما ،  حتى إستشهادهما سنة ٦٤ م ، وعاد سنة ٦٥ م  ليجد الإيمان المسيحي قد ازدهر  فقرر أن يزور المدن الخمس ومنها إلى الإسكندرية ، ليستشهد فيها.
إنجيل مرقس :
كتب القديس مرقس أنجيله الذي يحمل أسمُه بوحي من الروح القدس للرومان الذين  يعشقون القوة ، فنجده يبدأ إنجيله بكلمة بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ( إبن الله  )  كلمة إنجيل معناها بشارة مفرحة  ، والملك الذي يبشر به هو إبن الله  وليس ملكاً عادياً ، وكما يحدث مع ملوك الرومان ، فحين يذهب ملك روماني إلى  مكان ما يكون له رسول يمهد الطريق أمامه ليعلن مجئ هذا الملك فيستعد الناس  للقائه ، هكذا المسيح الملك كان له رسول (ملاك) يعد الطريق أمامه ، وهذا  الرسول مشبه بأسد ( صوت صارخ في البرية ) فإذا كان الرسول أسد فكم وكم يكون  الملك ، فهو يبرز قوة المسيح ، وأول معجزة للسيد المسيح نرى فيها سلطانه  على الأرواح النجسة ، وكأن مرقس يقول للرومان
أنتم تفتخرون بملوك يهزمون جنود من البشر ، أما نحن فلنا ملك له سلطان على  الشياطين والأرواح النجسة والقوى الخفية التي لا يستطيع بشر أن يقف أمامها ،  بل كلكم ترتعبون من مثل هذه القوى الخفية ، وإذا رأينا قصة إخراج شياطين  عند متى نراها إعلاناً عن خلاص الإنسان من سلطان الشيطان الذي يدفعه للخطية  ، والمعنى أنه ليس مسيحنا فقط هو القوى بل كل من يتبعه أيضاً.
أجمع الدارسون أن إنجيل مرقس هو أقدم الأناجيل وكان المصدر الرئيسي لكلا  الإنجيليين متى ولوقا ، ويرى البعض أنه كتب في مصر والبعض الآخر يرى أنه  كتب في روما ، نلاحظ في أنجيل القديس مرقس أنه  لم يقتبس كثيراً من العهد  القديم كما فعل متى ، لأن الرومان رجال عمل ، وليسوا رجال فلسفة وأقوال  لذلك يقدم مرقس المسيح لهم كرجل أعمال ومعجزات ، ولا يقدم عظاته وأقواله ،  آمن الرومان بالقوة والسلطة كأصحاب سيادة في العالم في ذلك الحين لذلك  حدثهم مرقس عن المسيح كصاحب سلطان حقيقي على كل شئ ، على الشياطين وعلى  الأمراض وعلى الطبيعة وعلى النباتات ، وله سلطان أن يعرف الأفكار ويعلن  أسرار المستقبل ، وقادر أن يشبع ، فالمسيح قوي ، بل أن هذه القوة ستتبع من  يؤمن به من الجمهور وهكذا من يتبعه ، ولكن الرومان آمنوا بالسيادة خلال  العنف والكبرياء مع الإغتصاب ، أما مارمرقس فيعلن سلطان السيد المسيح من  خلال الإتضاع وخدمة الآخرين.
خلاصه :
قدم مار مرقس للعالم الروماني المعتز بالذراع البشري كأصحاب سلطان يؤمنون  بالقوة والعنف علامة الحياة والنضوج ، لهذا أبرز شخص السيد المسيح صانع  العجائب وغالب الشيطان ، الذي غلب بصليبه وحبه لا بالحرب والعنف ، وإن كان  الرومان قد إنشغلوا بمملكتهم في العالم المعروف في ذلك الحين، فقد سحبهم  الإنجيل إلى مملكة من نوع جديد تحتاج إلى قوة الروح والعمل الإلهي لا إلى  الذراع البشري المتعجرف والمجرد ، يبدأ إنجيل مار مرقس بأن المسيح هو ابن  الله وينتهي تقريباً بصرخة قائد المئة أنه ابن الله  وهكذا نفهم أن الإنجيل  يخبرنا صراحة عن لاهوت المسيح. 



*القديس لوقا الإنجيلي*

هو الوحيد بين كتاب العهد الجديد  الذي لم يكن يهودياً بل أممياً . وغالباً هو من إنطاكية سوريا ، َقبِلَ  الإيمان المسيحي دون أن يتهود ، ويعلل الدارسون ذلك بأن الرسول بولس حين  أشار إليه في رسالته إلى كولوسي ( 4 : 14 ) لم يضمه إلى من هم من أهل  الختان ، مثل أرسترخس ومرقس . ورأى البعض أنه كان من السبعين رسولاً وهو  أحد تلميذي عمواس ولم يذكر أسمه اتضاعاً ، ولكن الرأي الغالب أنه لم يكن من  الرسل بل قبل الإيمان على يدي بولس الرسول ، وذلك لأن لوقا نفسه يعترف أنه  لم يعاين المسيح بنفسه ، بل كما ذكر في بداية أنجيله ( كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا من البدء معاينين وخداماً  للكلمة ) لوقا ( 1 : 2 ) ، وكان القديس لوقا طبيباً ، كولوسي ( 4 :  14 ) ، وكان الرومان لا يسمحون لأحد أن يمتهن مهنة الطب إن لم يجتاز  إمتحانات عديدة صعبة ودقيقة ، لذلك فشخصية لوقا كطبيب نرى فيه شخصية العالم  المدقق ، والرجل العملي المحقق ، وإضافة لذلك فأسلوبه رقيق وجميل ، ويضيف  التقليد أنه أيضاً فنان ،  رسم صورة للسيدة العذراء أم الرب يسوع ، ولقد  ارتبط القديس لوقا بالقديس بولس الرسول ، رسول الأمم في صداقة قوية وأول  مرة إلتقيا فيها في السفر ، وذكر الرسول بولس ذلك بكلمة ( نحن ) كانت في أعمال الرسل  ( 16 : 10 ) أثناء  وجودهما في ترواس في خلال الرحلة التبشيرية الثانية ، ثم صاحبه في الرحلة  الثالثة ، وكان لوقا هو الوحيد الذي ظل مرافقاً بولس في أسره وحتى النهاية ،  كما ذكر في رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى تيموثاوس ( 4 : 11 ) ، وبسبب  هذا الارتباط سجل لنا لوقا كثيراً من أعمال بولس الرسول وكرازته ودعاه بولس  بـ ( الطبيب الحبيب ) في رسالتيه الى  كورنثوس ( 4 : 14 ) وفيلبي ( 24 ) ، وقيل أنه عاش بتولاً ، وعمل في إخائية  باليونان ، وهو الذي كتب أيضاً سفر أعمال الرسل ووجه إنجيله وسفر الأعمال  لنفس الشخص ( العزيز ثاوفيلس ) ( لقب العزيز هو لقب شرف فهو أحد أشراف  الإسكندرية ) ، بل يأتي سفر الأعمال في بدايته كتكملة للإنجيل ، ولأنه طبيب  يصف الأمراض بدقة ، ولا يهاجم الأطباء احتراماً لمهنة الطب ، وبولس إذ  يكتب لأممي مثله ( ثاوفيلس ) يريد نفعا لكل الأمم ، القديس لوقا الإنجيلي  كان يصحب الرسولين بطرس وبولس ويكتب أخبارهما ، وبعد إستشهاد هذين الرسولين  مكث هذا القديس يبشر في نواحي رومية ، فاتفق عابدو الأوثان واليهود فيما  بينهم وتوجهوا الى نيرون الملك ، ووشوا له بأنه قد رد بسحره جماعة كثيرة  الى تعليمه ، فأمر باحضاره ولما علم القديس لوقا بذلك أعطى ما كان عنده من  الكتب لرجل صياد وقال له : 
إحتفظ بهذا عندك فانها تنفعك وتريك طريق الله .
 ولما مثل أمام نيرون الملك قال له الملك : الى متى تضل الناس ،
 أجابه القديس : أنا لست ساحراً ولكني رسول يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي .
 فأمر أن يقطع ساعده الأيمن قائلا ً اقطعوا هذه اليد التي كانت تعلم .
قال له القديس :  نحن لا نكره الموت والإنطلاق من هذا العالم ، ولكي تعرف  قوة سيدي ، تناول يده المقطوعة وألصقها في مكانها فالتصقت ثم فصلها فانفصلت  ، فتعجب الحاضرون  . عند ذلك آمن الوزير وزوجته وجمع كثير قيل أن عددهم  مائتان وست وسبعين ، فكتب الملك قضيتهم وأمر بأن تؤخذ رؤوسهم وتقطع مع  الرسول لوقا ، واستشهد في سن الرابعة والثمانين ، وهكذا تمت شهادتهم وجعل  جسد القديس في كيس شعر ، وألقيَّ في البحر وبتدبير الله قذفته الأمواج الى  جزيرة فوجده رجل مؤمن فأخذه وكفنه ودفنه .
إنجيل لوقا
هنا نرى وجهة نظر أخرى عن المسيح ، فلقد رأينا في إنجيل متى المسيح الذي  أتى ليخلص من الخطية ، الملك المشرع ، ورأينا في إنجيل مرقس المسيح القوي  الجبار ، أما هنا فنتقابل مع المسيح الذي أتى ليشفع في البشرية فاتحاً لها  طريق السماء .
1 - أول ما نتقابل في إنجيل لوقا نتقابل مع الكهنوت ، مع زكريا الكاهن أمام  مذبح البخور ، والملاك يخبره بقدوم السابق للمسيح ، وكأن الملاك يقول  لزكريا : هل تدري يا زكريا معنى ما تقوم به من طقوس ، لقد قدمت لتوك ذبيحة  محرقة ودخلت للقدس لتقدم البخور فيرضى الله عن شعبك ، ما هذا إلا شرح لما  أتيت أخبرك به ، كل هذا كان رمزاً للمسيح ، وإبنك الذي ابشرك به هو سابق  للمسيح الذي سيقدم ذبيحة على الصليب ثم يشفع في البشرية أمام الآب .
2 - أول ما نتقابل مع المسيح ، لا نتقابل معه في معجزة بل في مجمع يقرأ فيه  المسيح من سفر إشعياء ، وأكرز بسنة الرب المقبولة ، ثم طوى السفر ولقد طوى  المسيح السفر فهو لم  يرد أن يقرأ الآية التالية ( وبيوم إنتقام لإلهنا )  فالمسيح الحبيب أتى يكرز لنا بسنة الرب المقبولة .
3 - نسمع في إنجيل لوقا عن المسيح السامري الصالح ، وعن السماء المفتوحة  للفقراء البسطاء ( لعازر في حضن إبراهيم ) ، وعن الإبن الضال في حضن أبيه  وهي صورة كم جذبت البشر للتوبة ، ونسمع عن إقامة إبن أرملة نايين ، حقاً  لقد ذكر باقي الإنجيليون معجزات إقامة من الأموات ، ولكن هذه هي المعجزة  الوحيدة التي تقدم فيها المسيح ليقيم الميت دون أن يسأله أحد ، فهو أتى  لهذا .
4 - وحتى بعد القيامة نجد المسيح يسعى وراء تلميذي عمواس ، وبالرغم من عدم  فهمهم لقضية الخلاص والشك فيمن هو المسيح ، نجد المسيح يشرح لهم ليفهموا ،  ثم يتظاهر بأنه منطلق ليطلبوا منه أن يمكث معهما فيمكث ، فهو يريد أن يمكث  ولكن ليس رغماً عنا بل يمكث إذا طلبنا منه ذلك ، وإذا مكث معنا يفتح عيوننا  كما فعل مع تلميذي عمواس .
الإنجيل بحسب لوقا البشير
كتب القديس لوقا إنجيله المقدس الموحى إليه من الروح القدس لليونان أصحاب  الفلسفات والأدب اليوناني ، لذا جاء هذا السفر في أسلوب أدبي رائع ، يقدم  لنا حياة السيد المسيح في تاريخ بطريقة لاهوتية تعلن عنه كمخلص البشرية  كلها المتعلم والأمي ، الفيلسوف والبسيط ، الغني والفقير ، الخاطئ والوثني ،  إنه لا يخلص بالحكمة البشرية والفلسفات بل بذبيحة الحب ، علامة للمصالحة  مع الآب 



*القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي*

يوحنا وأخيه يعقوب إبنا زبدي هم من  تلاميذ المسيح ، ويوحنا هو الأصغر لأن الكتاب يورد اسم يعقوب أولا ً ، واسم  أمهما سالومة وهي أخت العذراء مريم ، والأسرة كانت تعيش في كفر ناحوم في  الجليل ، وكانوا يشتغلون في صيد السمك ، وكانوا على حالة من اليسار بدليل  أنهم كانوا يستأجرون ،عمالاً يساعدون في صيد السمك ، وأمه كانت من النساء  اللواتي تبعن الرب يسوع له المجد من الجليل يخدمنه من
أموالهن ، وكان يوحنا غالبا قريب لرئيس الكهنة أو من الأشخاص المعروفين  والمقربين لبيت رئيس الكهنة ، ويوحنا هو الذي تسلم العذراء بعد صلب السيد  المسيح ، وأم يوحنا هي التي طلبت من السيد أن يكون إبناها واحداً عن اليمين  والآخر عن اليسار ، والرب سماهما بأبنا الرعد ( أي يعقوب ويوحنا ) ، وهما  اللذان طلبا ناراً تنزل من السماء على سكان قرية السامريين لرفضهم قبول  المسيح ،
ويوحنا تبع المسيح وعمره ٢٥ سنة ، وكان بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا من المقربين من  السيد المسيح ، خصهم ببعض أسراره مثلا في إقامة ابنة يايرس ، وشاهدوا  التجلي ، وهم الذين انتحي بهم ليصلي في بستان جثسمياني ، وبطرس ويوحنا تبعا  السيد المسيح حتى بيت رئيس الكهنة ليلة الصلب ، وبكرَّ هو وبطرس وذهبا  للقبر يوم القيامة ، وغالبا بقى مع العذراء في أورشليم حتى إنتقالها الى  السماء سنة ٤٨ م ، وفي أواخر أيامه ذهب إلى أفسس وكرز فيها ، وفي إحدى  حركات الاضطهاد أيام دومتيانوس نفوه إلى جزيرة بطمس بعد أن عذبوه ، وهناك  في بطمس كتب سفر الرؤيا وبعد انتهاء عصر الاضطهاد عاد إلى أفسس وكتب إنجيله  سنة ٩٨ م وكتب سفر الرؤيا سنة ٩٥ م
وكان آخر ما كتبه الرسائل ، والإنجيل كتب باليونانية لغة الثقافة والمعرفة  في تلك الأيام ، وعاش ما يقرب من مائة عام ، وكان أول من تعرف من تلاميذ  يوحنا المعمدان على الرب يسوع ، ومع أن الرب يسوع أسماهُ أبن الرعد ، إلا  أنه تميز بأنه رسول المحبة وفي أواخر أيامه لم يكن قادرا على المشي ،  فكانوا يحملونه إلى الكنيسة وكان يعظ المؤمنين قائلا يا أولادي أحبوا بعضكم  بعضا ويكررها في كل مرة فسألوه لماذا لا يقول شيئا أخر فكان يرد أن هذا  الكلام هو وصية الرب فإذا فعلتموه فقد أكملتم كل شئ ، ولذلك فليس غريبا أن  يكون هو التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لغيرته (ابن الرعد) ولمحبته ، وغالبا  كانت أسرة يوحنا تمتلك منزلا في أورشليم ، ويوحنا كان أولا تلميذا ليوحنا  المعمذان ، لما سمع الشهادة من يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح تبعه ، ولقب  القديس يوحنا بعدة أللقاب منها :
1 - يوحنا الحبيب .
2 - يوحنا اللاهوتي .
3 - يوحنا البتول .
4 - يوحنا الأنجيلي .
5 - يوحنا الرسول .
6 - يوحنا الرائي .
7 - أبن الرعد .


 إنجيل يوحنا
يوحنا أعلن بوضوح أنه يكتب ليظهر أن المسيح إبن الله ، فبينما تتكلم بقية  الأناجيل الثلاثة عن ناسوته وميلاده ، يتكلم يوحنا عن لاهوته ومع أن بقية  الأناجيل ( متى ، مرقس ، لوقا ) لم يخفوا هذه الحقيقة بل أعلنوها ، لكن  كانت حقيقة لاهوته هي هدف يوحنا الأساسي ، فالمسيح إبن الله كما خلق  الخليقة الأولى أتى ليجدد الخليقة ، وكما حدد القديس يوحنا نفسه أن الهدف  من كتابة إنجيله هو إثبات أن المسيح هو ابن الله ، فكانت هناك هرطقات كثيرة  قد ظهرت في أواخر القرن الأول ومن أهمها الغنوسية وهؤلاء وأولئك شككوا إما  في لاهوت المسيح أو تجسده ، لذلك يكتب يوحنا ليقول أن المسيح هو الكلمة وقد  صار جسدًا ، وكذلك حدث أن تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان الذين رفضوا أن يتبعوا  المسيح إدعوا إن المعمذان أعظم من المسيح ، لذلك يرد عليهم في إنجيله  الموحى من الروح القدس ، فهو ينتقي المعجزات التي تثبت لاهوت المسيح مثل  إقامة لعازر بعد أن أنتن ، وتفتيح عيني الأعمى بواسطة طين ( معجزة خلق )  وإطعام ٥٠٠٠ ( زيادة الطعام ) وتحويل الماء إلى خمر ( المادة تتحول إلى  مادة أخرى ) ، أيضا هدف كتابة الإنجيل أن تكون لنا حياة فلا حياة بدون  إيمان
بأن المسيح هو ابن الله المخلص ، ولأن يوحنا الإنجيلي كان هدفه إثبات لاهوت  المسيح فهو لم يتكلم عن ميلاده من العذراء بالجسد بل تكلم عن ولادته من  الآب الأزلية ، ويذكر القديس يوحنا معظم أحداث الإنجيل في أورشليم عكس بقية  الأناجيل التي دارت أحداثها في الجليل ، وذلك لأن يوحنا ينتقي الأحاديث  اللاهوتية التي تثبت لاهوت المسيح ، وهذه كانت بين المسيح والفريسيين  الموجودين في أورشليم ، أما أحداث الجليل فقد دارت بين المسيح والصيادين  والفلاحين البسطاء وهؤلاء غير متعلمين لاهوتيا كالفريسيين ولا يحتملوا  المناقشات اللاهوتية .
( أنا هو ) تميز إنجيل يوحنا باستعمال هذا  التعبير الذي يشير للاهوت المسيح ،  فـ ( أنا هو ) هي : الترجمة اليونانية  لاسم الله ، وبالعربية  فاسم الله في العهد القديم ( يهوه ) ، وحين ترجم  إلى اليونانية صار ( إيجو إيمي ) (  I am ) ، وبالعربية أنا هو ونرى هذا في  قول المسيح أنا هو النور .. أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة .. فالمسيح لنا  كل شئ ، النور والراعي الصالح والطريق والحق والقيامة والحياة .. ولذلك حين  أتى الجند لإلقاء القبض على المسيح سألهم من تطلبون ؟ قالوا يسوع ،  قال :  أنا هو فسقطوا ، والسبب أنه بقوله أنا هو استعلن لاهوته فلم يحتملوا ،  ولنلاحظ أن المسيح حين يستعلن لاهوته للمؤمنين يكون لهم كل شئ الطريق والحق  والنور ويكون سببا لتعزيتهم وفرحهم وحياتهم الأبدية ، أما حين يستعلن  لاهوته للخطاة ، فيكون سببا لرعبهم ولدينونتهم لذلك ففي المرات التي قال  فيها المسيح
أنا هو دون أن يأتي وراءها صفة من صفات محبته كان هذا للدينونة كما حدث مع  الجند الذين أتوا للقبض عليه .
لأن إنجيل يوحنا يتكلم عن لاهوت المسيح فهذا الأمر بسبب صعوبته إحتاج لأن  يكون هناك شهود عليه ، وشهادة التلاميذ ، وشهادة الكتب والنبوات ، شهادة  المعمدان ، وشهادة الآب للابن كما حدث يوم العماد وعن طريق أعمال الآب في  الابن ، بل شهدت له الجموع والسامرية .


*منقـــــــــــــــــول*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا لمجهودك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## السـامرية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
افادنى كتير قوووووووووووووووووى
ربنا يباركك ياقمر
*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *فى منتهى الروعه
> شكرا لمجهودك
> ربنا يباركك​*



شكراااا أخي الغالي للمرور والتقييم 
سلام المسيح ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
> افادنى كتير قوووووووووووووووووى
> ربنا يباركك ياقمر
> *​



*شكرااااااااااااا يا قمر للمشاركة 
نورتي حبيبتي 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومفيد
> الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​*



شكراااا أمي الحبيبة  
سلام وفرح المسيح يكون دائما معك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع رااااائعععع و مفيد كنت اتساءل عنه---- اجبتينى*
*اشكرك-- الرب يباركك*


----------



## prayer heartily (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا 

الرب ينظر لخدمتك


----------



## Rosetta (23 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع رااااائعععع و مفيد كنت اتساءل عنه---- اجبتينى*
> *اشكرك-- الرب يباركك*



شكراااا لمرورك الغالي حبيبتي 
سلام المسيح معك ​


----------



## Rosetta (23 نوفمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> الرب ينظر لخدمتك



مررررررسي يا غالية 
نورتي الموضوع ​


----------

